# Advice On Where To Buy Int 40 Drive Dog



## richo132 (Apr 14, 2016)

I took the vertical head of my old Victoria U2 mill today and discovered that one of the drive dogs is missing from the horizontal spindle socket (Int 40). The one I have can be seen in the following pic. I have hunted around eBay and elsewhere but have not found any where I can buy one - or a pair. Any suggestions welcome. Also I was unable to remove the spindle from the socket (after releasing the draw bolt). As I have only just acquired the machine I have no idea when the VH drive spindle was last removed. Any hints for solving this problem would also be appreciated.


----------



## roverguy (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi

The guys on this Australian forum may be able to assist you 
http://metalworkforums.com/forum.php


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 14, 2016)

You will have to make a key.  Every mill manufacture made their own.  
It's very common to find mills out there with only one driving key or none at all.  Personally, I would not worry about it, leave it as is, unless you are going to be turning the spindle over 3000 RPM's, then you might just leave them all out.


----------



## richo132 (Apr 14, 2016)

4gsr said:


> You will have to make a key.  Every mill manufacture made their own.
> It's very common to find mills out there with only one driving key or none at all.  Personally, I would not worry about it, leave it as is, unless you are going to be turning the spindle over 3000 RPM's, then you might just leave them all out.


Ok if I can use the mill, making one out of a bit of key stock should be easy enough - even with my low level of skill/experience 
I had been concerned that it was unsafe to use with one only dog and also that the dogs needed to be hardened.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 15, 2016)

richo132 said:


> ...snip.............. and also that the dogs needed to be hardened.



You do not want to harden them!  Case harden maybe.  For your shop, I wouldn't worry about it.  The main reason I say not to harden them, if you got into a wreck, a sot key would shear off and no real damage to your spindle other than removing a brokoff screw.  With a harden key, you will have damage to your spindle, possibly a cracked spindle.  That happens, you have lost your mill.  Stick with a soft key!


----------

